# Fantastic substitute for remote control dust collection



## WoodNSawdust

Thanks for the review. Please update us as time passes.


----------



## GFactor

Just an FYI:
Z-Wave is a standard protocol / platform as opposed to a manufacturer. Kind of like CAT5 or CAT6 in a sense, kind of, as these are standards that have set.

All products with the official Z-Wave logo on them, are 100% compatible with each other. Most newer security systems, like 2GIG for instance, are Z-Wave enabled and can control an outlet like this, either with your phone, tablet, PC, key fob, or right from the actual panel itself.

Z-Wave operates at 900mhz so older cordless phones could cause some interference issues, but for the most part, you should not have any issues.

Depending on the remote (and controller), the first time you press the remote, it may only be checking the status of the outlet. Also, turning it on and off several times in a row, could cause delay issues.

Lastly, Rule #1 when programming Z-Wave devices, ALWAYS remove / delete the new device before trying to learn it. Even though you have a brand new part, 9 times out of 10, it must be deleted (even though it was never added to your network).

Probably way more info than most people care about, but I promise you my Rule #1 will save countless hours of frustration if and when you decide to use ANY Z-Wave products. Or if you have a technician at your house adding it for you, you can save the day when his head is ready to expload LOL.

Cheer!!!


----------



## Planeman40

If your aim was to obtain a remote inexpensively, I would have recommended what I have been using for 2 years now that* costs only $10!*

http://www.amazon.com/Woods-32555-Outdoor-Control-Converter/dp/B001Q9EFUK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1437141912&sr=8-4&keywords=electrical+remote+control

It is robustly made and does the job well for my large Delta 110 V vacuum system. I super-glued the remote to a powerful magnet (http://www.harborfreight.com/66mm-round-magnet-96650.html) and placed it next to the on/off button on my table saw.

I'm sold on this thing!!!


----------



## bigJohninvegas

I to am using the $10 remote. Although I do like the idea being reviewed here. It's crazy what the cost is on dedicated dust collector remotes.
I got my remote at the big box store at Christmas time. Intended for outdoor Christmas lights.
had to shop around. 1st one I saw was only 13 amp. Found the 20 amp at another store. I have been using it for about 1 1/2 years, and it works great. It has a key Chain type loop on it and I keep it hooked to my apron.


----------



## bigJohninvegas

I to am using the $10 remote. Although I do like the idea being reviewed here. It's crazy what the cost is on dedicated dust collector remotes.
I got my remote at the big box store at Christmas time. Intended for outdoor Christmas lights.
had to shop around. 1st one I saw was only 13 amp. Found the 20 amp at another store. I have been using it for about 1 1/2 years, and it works great. It has a key Chain type loop on it and I keep it hooked to my apron.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

Very cool idea for a lot of potential uses. 
The little $10.00 simple one at Amazon looks good too!


----------



## Rayne

I tried hunting down the 20 amp version of the dongle you guys are mentioning, but nothing would show up and nothing locally came close. That outlet was the only thing that qualified for my DC. What store did you get the $10 one at 20 amps?


----------



## philba

The only issue I have with the remote control approach is, well, the remote control. Just another thing to lose. For me, a better approach is to have sensing outlets that will turn on the dust collector when there is a load. I have an iVac one for dust extractor cart and love the flexibility (don't love the iVac but that's a different story).

There are plans to build sensing outlets for a few $$$.


----------



## brtech

You can't use the iVac approach for a bigger DC, because it needs a dedicated circuit (the 20A part) and the tool often needs one too. Also, some tools are 240, where the DC could be either. A shop vac or portable dust extractor can be powered from the same circuit as most portable tools, so it works there.

There are ways to get the same effect, but it is pretty expensive. Basically, you need to have a wire or radio connection from the load sensor to a contactor or relay on the DC. Another way is to use a sensor on the blast gate.
Also expensive, but that works really well.


----------



## b2rtch

I used to use the $10.00 version but I went through two remotes in one year.The contacts on the remote burn out.
I now use a similar remote but different brand.
I use my remote to control not the DC itself but a relay for my Clear Vue 5 HP cyclone dust collector.
The new remote has been working for over one year now.
I never yet lost my remote, I always leave the same place.


----------

